# WCF Game #3: T'Wolves @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Western Conference Finals:
*Game 3*







vs








T'Wolves (1-1) vs Lakers (1-1) 
Tue, May 25 - 9:00 pm EDT 
TV: TNT
_Series Tied at 1_

Sorry this is short :uhoh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lakers 99 - 87 Wolves 

Kobe 31pts

Shaq 24rbs 7blks

GP 11asts 4stls


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

We are at home, let's use the HC avantage and take this one. :yes:

Lakers - 97
Wolves - 89


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

> Spurs - 89


Spurs were last series.

I will pick the wolves to win 95-85. And the reason for this is that the lakers are bored with the rest of the NBA, and they want a challenge, so they will allow the wolves to go up 2-1. I have heard rumors that Kobe would do this in games in High School, let his team get behind on purpose, only to be the hero in the comeback.

But seriously, I think the rest of the series should be closer than most people think. the timberwolves have been a great team this season, and can play with anyone. They were tied with the Pacers for the best road record in the NBA, They were either 4th or 5th in FG% defense, and in the top 5 in FG% offense.


----------



## sjfinest5 (Mar 27, 2003)

this should be a good game but i'll pick the lakers because they're at home
Lakers 105
Timberwolves 99

Shaq 32points, 12rebounds, 4blocks
Kobe 26points, 6rebounds, 5assists
Payton 16points, 4rebounds, 7assists

Garnett 27points, 15rebounds, 3assists
Spree 18points, 4rebounds, 4assists
Szerbiak(spelling?) 18points, 3rebounds


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>oblivion</b>!
> 
> Spurs were last series.


Thanks.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, here we go again. Let's hope they don't come out flat, Shaq must play better. We can't have him come out of the first half with 4 point's again. I'm asking for more pressure on the perimeter again, let's hope they answer.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Lakers - W

T'Wolves - L


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Shaq had a jersey malfunction? Wow, I'm glad I missed that!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

LAkers 109 Wolves 94


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers should win this by 10 points or more.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!


Shaq: If I can just get this ball in......the.....hoop........

Ervin Johnson: Oh my! Sexy....kind of....


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This is going to be a physical game!

Lakers win by 20!


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

i also think that the lakers will win this by 10 or more....


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

and i wouldnt be suprised if shaq scored 35+ points.......we are back at home,the t wolves have now ticked him off,and he himself has said it will be a different game......


how about breaking down a backboard shaq??? lol...


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Domination!*

The Lakers need to win big to remind the T-Wolves that game 2 was just a fluke. Shaq needs to be the man like in game 1, and Malone has to give us a double-double. There was no excuse for the poor performance by LA with the T-Wolves missing Cassell. Game 3 is the statement game for this series. Championship teams have to come back strong on their home floor after a spanking. This team needs to focus on what they have to do, as it looks like Indy/Det could go 7. The Lakers need to win this series in 5 so they can rest up for the Finals, and hope Detroit wins the East so LA would have home court over them. Shaq and the D will be the key to these next 2 games. :yes:


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Lakers win by 10.

Oliver (Hog) Miller will get in Carl's way and Carl will level him.

If we see Brian Cook in the game in the second quarter as we did last game, we will know that we are in trouble.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> If we see Brian Cook in the game in the second quarter as we did last game, we will know that we are in trouble.


We all knew we were doomed when that clown came in and did nothing.

I hope PJ sends Foxy in as a thug to pick up a flagrant to show the refs and the Wolves they aren't messing around.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This game could play out like game 3 against the Wolves last season. The Wolves may come out really aggressive and we come out to hype about getting physical and fall behind by double digits. 

I still think the Lakers win but I think its gonna be a come from behind type game. Wolves gonna have alot of confidence. 

Game 4 is where I predict a blow out but not tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> We all knew we were doomed when that clown came in and did nothing.
> ...


Wait the hell a minute.. Garnett didnt school him, Garnett schooled Slava.. Not Cook.. And you guys were expecting him to even guard Garnett? 

LMAO, he needs to bulk up I think it's fairly obvious and I've said that over and over but Slava has no excuse. 

Dont blame that loss on Cook, he tried.. I'd like to see you all as a rookie go and guard the MVP of the League.. :laugh: 

And you know damn well the only reason Brian was in was because Malone was stupid and kept fouling and was in foul trouble and Slava... Well is Slava sometimes.. 

Brian also had a dunk, had another dunk attempted that was blocked, and in garbage time had a nice assist to Shaq and missed a shot.. At least he tried unlike most of the team the whole night.. 

So dont give me that crap, dont even try it!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Wait the hell a minute.. Garnett didnt school him, Garnett schooled Slava.. Not Cook.. And you guys were expecting him to even guard Garnett?
> ...


Calm down man. Neither Cook nor Slava could guard Garnett. I don't think anyone expects them to. 

I also think it's a weak argument to try and tell a poster here at bbb.net to guard KG. They play the game for us to watch, and the fans are the reason they get such a high salary, so I think we are entitled to criticize them when they play poorly.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I expect this game to be close. The Wolves are an emotional team, and they play off their emotions, so I expect them to play well tonight coming off of a win over us. If we can win this game, I don't think they will be able to get up for game 4 or 5 for that matter.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Wait the hell a minute.. Garnett didnt school him, Garnett schooled Slava.. Not Cook.. And you guys were expecting him to even guard Garnett?
> 
> LMAO, he needs to bulk up I think it's fairly obvious and I've said that over and over but Slava has no excuse.
> ...


Man dont take it so personally. I didn't say he did poorly, I just said that putting him in was a sign that we were in trouble. We shouldn't even be seeing him on the floor in this series barring a blowout.

By the way, you seem intent on ripping Slava, which is unfair because the rest of the team decided not to help him. So Slava isn't to blame at all. Also, asking me a poster to try and guard KG is simply a stupid retaliatory statement that I will not even further comment on. And finally, its not that the team didn't try, its that they didn't execute. These guys have pride and I doubt they decided not to try.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Man dont take it so personally. I didn't say he did poorly, I just said that putting him in was a sign that we were in trouble. We shouldn't even be seeing him on the floor in this series barring a blowout.
> ...



I wasnt I was just saying.. Of course we are in problems when a rookie is playing in the *Western Conference Finals*.. That's not my fault.. :laugh: 

Nah I'm not really intent on ripping Slava but he's been around longer so he would know what to do more than Brian, you would think but that's not the case.. 

And there's a reason I said to go try and guard KG.. That's right we are on this board for a reason, obviously we arent in the NBA!

Anyways, I see the team coming out strong tonight.. i have no worries!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Oh, come on! We all know the loss was Brian Cook's fault.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I expect this game to be close until the last 4 minutes of the 4th when the Lakers pull away. 94 - 85 Lakers. 

Im hoping for a blowout though, 102 - 81 :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Oh, come on! We all know the loss was Brian Cook's fault.


:yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Half
Payton Looking Good And How Bout That Move By Shaq 
That Was Pretty 
:yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I know Kobe's getting his teamates involved and stuff but he needs to get involved.. Maybe he can take over in the 3rd!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> *Oliver (Hog) Miller* will get in Carl's way and Carl will level him.


Ha! Hog Miller, that's great. :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Very good first half!!!!:yes: :yes: :yes: 

Gary Payton played the most amazing basketball we've seen all year from him in the first quarter!:yes: 

Devean George was great in the last three minutes of the half, and Shaq and Malone both played pretty well. It seems like Shaq can get great position whenever he wants and he's having one of those games where he wants to dominate on the defensive end of the court as well.

I'd like to see Kobe get started in the second half, hopefully at the beginning of the third quarter. It'd also be nice to have Payton shoot like he did in the first quarter. Shaq needs to continue to be a presence on the inside and George and Karl need to keep playing with the toughness they had in the first half.

I am very impressed with that first half effort. The greatest thing about it was that they only had 35 points.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Kobe's only taken 2 shots! He's trying to throw the game! It's just like the Sacramento game all over again!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Where's rawse? You know, the...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Great win by the Lakers, for a minute there I thought they where gonna blow it in the 4th with the streak of 3 pointers. 

At the end of the game, why did Shaq mention to the reporter that he "had an ugly suit" and walked away. I caught the tail end of it and it was wondering why he said that?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That's one ugly *** troll Ron :laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If Shaq shot 75% from the line he'd be the greatest player to ever play the game. His free throw shooting is contagious to. He's regressed so much its funny. But we win anyway. 

I figured the game to go like this close for the most part. The blow out is coming in game 5. 

Kobe played a real relaxed game. He let GP and Karl kinda get going early. Shaq qas Shaq especially on the boards. 

Wally has grown some sac from somewhere. He comes in the game dropping bombs from everywhere. Coming off the bench has taken pressure off of him. Last season he couldn't buy a bucket. Now he's lighting it up.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

If Shaq would shoot 75% from the line, he probably wouldnt get there as much....but anyway


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

22pts. 17rebs. 4blks. Great performance by the big man.











22pts. 6assits. Kobe wasnt very agressive in the first half but it played out well. He was spreading the ball alot more, and het got his points in the second.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

2 more to go guys, or actually 6 more and then CELEBRATION-PARTY TIME 


:djparty:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Dont Jinx It Like
K.o.b.e. B.r.y.a.n.t. 
:nonono:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Dont Jinx It Like
> K.o.b.e. B.r.y.a.n.t.
> :nonono:


That's what I'm sayin.' It took us the better part of 3 weeks to shake that curse. :laugh:


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Malone sure had a lot of open looks at this game, but most of the time he elected to pass off and didn't take the shot when he should have.

Props to for Payton for his 18 points, but on the defensive end he let a wounded Cassell score at will. Oh well, I guess we have to give up one to get the other.

Kobe was giving up the ball way too much the first half. Maybe he figured he would feed Payton so that he wouldn't be whinning after the game.

I personnaly never thought for a minute that Dobe would not get at least 20 points.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ain't Malone gotta sticker on his snicker in support of Troops as well?


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> At the end of the game, why did Shaq mention to the reporter that he "had an ugly suit" and walked away. I caught the tail end of it and it was wondering why he said that?


He mentioned it because the reporter did have an ugly suit on. Shaq's done this in the past ripping reporter's ties and stuff. But the reporter, i forget his name, had on a blue suit, no not navy blue, BLUE-like NBA logo blue. It was indeed aweful. I thought it was hilarious. Shaq ripping the refs then ripping the reporters clothes. The big Aristotle knows all, hoops and style.


----------

